# How much did you pay for your X-Trail ?



## GoRay (Feb 2, 2005)

I think this would be really helpful for future X-trail buyers to do research. (Including me :loser: of course) Or listing the invoice price certainly helpful. 

no matter if it is in Can $, Mexico $, or anywhere else. 
I know you guys like your x-trail. so do I after the test drive. anyway.... 

Maybe in this fashion would help 
example: 

Alberta, XE AWD-AT, (1.9% finance), Can$31000(w/ GST/PAST) 
Options: Traction control, spoiler, , cargo net, extend warranty. 
Special deal: 1.9% finance rate, lifetime oil change, 3 yr roadside..etc. 

I know I am asking a lot, but hey, guess why people find out this forum in the first place, they want information about the car they are gonna get. 
and I think provide this information would help the forum grow too.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

BC, XE AWD 5spd 27.000 including freight plus tax (1.200 below sticker price)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

2004 SLX fabric seats: Cash payment Mex$241,000 (April 2004)


----------



## ecrase2500 (Dec 31, 2004)

X-Trail SE AWD 5-Speed

· Vehicle purchase price: $27,700 (approx. 2000 below MSRP)
· Freight/PDI: $1,000 
· Nissan genuine trailer hitch (installed with wiring) $600 
· Winter tires (BFG Winter Slalom) mounted and balanced on steel rims: $850
· Air Tax $100 
· Gas Tax $75 

Total: $30,325

I'm leasing at 4.7% for 36 months, "0 down", and my monthly payment including taxes is $544. My first payment consisted of an NFC admin charge of $75 or so, first and last month's lease, plus the standard security deposit of 50% of the payment rounded to the nearest $50.

I'm pretty happy with the deal I got. Here's how I did it:

1. Contacted 4 dealerships in my area by phone to ask to speak to a salesperson.

2. Asked the lucky random salesperson if he'd be interested in bidding on my business via email. I obtained his email addresses.

3. I did my own research on each of the items I wanted. I used the Nissan.ca website and other sources. In my case, I happened to get the factory invoice price from a leasing company who was also bidding on my business (they didn't get the deal because their admin fees were too high). In my email, I offered $400 over invoice in my target price for the vehicle, and broke out all the line items to eliminate confusion.

4. I sent the email indicating the targets, and requested a response indicating if they could meet the targets, including the monthly payment, and if there were any other charges. I used my own leasing calculator to ensure they were disclosing everything when I double-checked their math. If I was out to lunch on a particular target, I asked them to correct me.

5. One of the dealers never responded. Another insisted I come in to the dealership to be "taken seriously". Another simply couldn't meet my price on some items, and wasn't providing prices for others. The last guy, Brian at St-Clair Nissan, phoned me up and said "Yeah, we can meet these prices, except..."

It turned out I hadn't properly factored in the labor to install the hitch (fair enough) and he couldn't sell me the tires that cheap. When I told him a local tire shop was selling that very package for $820, he said no problem, they'd buy the tires there and add them to my lease. For the convenience, I had no problems with them marking the tires up a bit. The numbers he gave me all checked out when I calculated them myself.

Overall, it was the best car-buying experience I'd ever had. No nonsense, no BS, no hard sell. I was able to double-check all the numbers in the comfort of my own computer chair, instead of being pressured and confused at the dealership while the salesguy played good-cop/bad-cop with the sales manager.

Anyway, I highly recommend St-Clair Nissan to other folks in the Greater Toronto Area. Their service department is friendly (although they haven't yet fixed my rattles...) and the sales guys are great. And no, I'm in no way affiliated with them and I'm not receiving any payment for this endorsement.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

2003 X-Trail S/T AWD 5 Speed: $18,995.00.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

*how much did you pay?*

I bought a Sunlit Sand LE model for 7% below sticker price (basically cost) in Canada :thumbup:


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

GoRay said:


> Alberta, XE AWD-AT, (1.9% finance), Can$31000(w/ GST/PAST)
> Options: Traction control, spoiler, , cargo net, extend warranty.
> Special deal: 1.9% finance rate, lifetime oil change, 3 yr roadside..etc.


(Slightly off-topic)

I guess this is just an example? So far as I can determine, Traction Control is available only on the LE with VDC (unfortunately). The FWD versions have a snow mode which probably is some sort of traction control.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

*Publication of car costs in Canada*

By the way, you can find out the dealer cost at http://www.carcostcanada.com - I think you have to pay $40cdn to find out the cost of 5 different vehicles but it's definitely worth it. Side-by-side, you can see the MSRP and dealer cost along with current rebates, incentives, and financing options. 

Keep in mind that the listed cost might not be what your dealer paid - they get discounts for buying large quantities, etc. 

Some dealerships offer you a price directly through the site, but they're not the best offers - a local dealership automatically offered me $1000 above cost, but I one-upped them with getting it at cost. (yeah me)

As a general rule of thumb, Nissan's and Honda's aren't marked up that much in Canada. Expect a max of 9% below MSRP for domestic vehicles and 7% off MSRP for imports - at least, that's what I heard.


----------



## GoRay (Feb 2, 2005)

x-traction: yes, It is an example. I know XE doesn't come with TC option. 

and pookczek, I know that is a good site but It was from the east, I know it is not as good in BC or Alberta, where car price is difference from the east. 
so the point of this thread is to share different sources, so that people can compare when they buy. :cheers:


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

GoRay said:


> I know that is a good site but It was from the east, I know it is not as good in BC or Alberta, where car price is difference from the east.
> so the point of this thread is to share different sources, so that people can compare when they buy. :cheers:


Hmm, I didn't know it was from the east. Does that mean I could have gotten them down a few more dollars? Oh well. Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

new here... have been researching this vehicle since they came out
test driven 7 times...have found this site quite useful...have the LE down to 1700 off the sticker price... concerned now about these car noises..., hoping to take the plunge soon :cheers:


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

So what is the Dealer invoice on on a AWD XE with auto, or a LE with VDC?

The MSRP on Nissan Canada's site is

LE with VDC = $34,898
XE with Auto = $31,698

We are considering negotiating on one of these, depending on what the Dealer Invoice is and what we can get it for.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

I think you mean SE, not XE.

MSRP for XE AWD Auto is $28,298


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

chansen said:


> I think you mean SE, not XE.
> 
> MSRP for XE AWD Auto is $28,298


 Right, sorry about that it is the SE.

The MSRP on Nissan Canada's site is

LE with VDC = $34,898
SE with Auto = $31,698

I'm wondering if anybody knows the typical Dealer's Invoice (what the dealer pays) is for those models?

Using pookczek's 7% off MSRP (Imports) rule we get:

LE = $32,455
SE = $29,479

So I can start dealing/haggling from those prices?


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, I'll be buying an XE (or maybe SE) auto late next week or early the following week. My car was stolen, and I have to wait that long for the settlement. I was going to get apa.ca membership and get the invoice pricing from them. PM me if you want anything from them in particular.


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

ViperZ said:


> Using pookczek's 7% off MSRP (Imports) rule we get:
> 
> LE = $32,455
> SE = $29,479
> ...


I paid $34,400 for an LE including all taxes, delivery charges, and doc fees. I didn't get VDC or any of the extra items offered by the financial people (extended warranty, rust-proof, window etching, etc). I'm pretty happy with that deal and am pretty sure you can get the same deal.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. It's nice to know what these typically sell for. I suppose it never hurts to low ball them, however it's good to know where to start.

We will see what turns up...


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

pookczek, in Alberta, there's no PST, correct? So you paid $34,400 with GST. That's $32,150 before taxes. Assuming you ave gas and air taxes totalling $175 like Ontario, and an admin fee of about $200, the MSRP with those fees is $34,475 for an LE without VDC. You got about a 6.7% discount. Not too shabby.

In early discussions with a local dealership, he allowed $1,200 off an XE Auto AWD, or about 4%. In a telephone discussion, I got 6% from another dealer, who is a little further afield. My last step is to go back to the local guy and let him know how disappointed I am that another dealership close by gave me $600 more off the top, over the phone, when I came to see him personally. If he wants to keep my business local, he has to beat 6% by at least $100. Though I may just go back to the guy who offered me 6% and work out a deal with him.

The third local dealership I called gave me the song and dance about how they would not be undersold, he needs a commitment to start the process, his job was to help his manager and I arrive at a price we could both agree on, blah, blah, blah. I will not be going there. I HATE the "we need a commitment before we can talk price" crap. Hate it. I will not deal with anyone who feeds me that line.

Anyway, I feel I'm close to the best deal I can get. Probably won't bother with apa.ca now.


----------



## qdwater (Feb 14, 2005)

*My New 2005 X-Trail XE AWD AT*

Total CN$32500.00 including all the fees.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Australian Price*

Hi Guys,

Bought mine in Feb. '03 for a total price of $30,000 AUS (on road cost nothing more to pay) this included a change-over from my '97 Toyota Camry which was valued at $8,500 AUS.

So I only had to make-up the difference, which was $21,500 AUS.

The above prices included the following extras which I scored for free:

15" Alloy Wheels
Cruise Control (this was not standard in Series I)
Cargo Blind
Front Fog Lights
Carpet Mats
Auto Trans. at no extra cost (usually they sell for $2000 AUS extra over the Manual)


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Done my homework, got the invoice costs and the spreadsheet. Going to buy either a Forester X or an X-Trail XE tonight. So far, I'm down to 300 over invoice for the X-Trail AWD XE auto, and 500 over invoice for the Forester X auto. Might do a little better than that, but I'm not counting on it. That's almost 2000 below MSRP on the XE, or 800 better than the first dealer I talked to would give me  They have lots of X-Trails on the lots, so sales must be drying up. Hey, after getting scammed in previous car deals, I'll take it.

Between the two cars, it comes down to which one we like driving better, and we drive the Forester tonight. We've driven the X-Trail twice.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

OK, final deal was similar to what was above, but to clarify, the 300 over invoice is in addition to the dealer admin fee of 300 (includes etching). So technically, I'm 600 over invoice, or 1700 under MSRP on a 2005 X-Trail XE AWD auto. About 6% off MSRP. At least for now, you can not do better on the base model. I tried.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

More than I probably should have, but it was a few $K below MSRP :thumbup:


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

What's pookczek's rule? Where can I find details on this? Is that the correct spelling?

thanks



ViperZ said:


> Right, sorry about that it is the SE.
> 
> The MSRP on Nissan Canada's site is
> 
> ...


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

digitaloutlaw said:


> What's pookczek's rule? Where can I find details on this? Is that the correct spelling?
> 
> thanks


A rough discount you can try to aim for when buying an import is 7%, according to pookczek. It's a starting point, but realize that the more expensive the model, the higher the likely markup %.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

chansen said:


> A rough discount you can try to aim for when buying an import is 7%, according to pookczek. It's a starting point, but realize that the more expensive the model, the higher the likely markup %.



ahh.. I see.. hehe.. I ended up rereading the thread and noticed. Thanks for the reply! so far - I have one dealer offering me $2000 off the msrp on an XTrail LE. But the trade value he is giving me is low. So I'm going to do some more research, and visit another dealer today to try to get a better deal. I'm pretty sure the markup on the XTrail LE is aroun $2700 or so.. so I'm going to work them on that price..


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*rebate*

....if you go to the nissan booth at the auto show in t.o., they will give you a gift cert for 500.00 off of any nissan - good until March 31, 05 - add that on to 2000 off the msrp, and that's a GOOD deal... :thumbup:


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*sounds like a good deal*



digitaloutlaw said:


> ahh.. I see.. hehe.. I ended up rereading the thread and noticed. Thanks for the reply! so far - I have one dealer offering me $2000 off the msrp on an XTrail LE. But the trade value he is giving me is low. So I'm going to do some more research, and visit another dealer today to try to get a better deal. I'm pretty sure the markup on the XTrail LE is aroun $2700 or so.. so I'm going to work them on that price..




can you tell me which dealership that was?...also see the rebate notice I posted....


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

sherpy said:


> ....if you go to the nissan booth at the auto show in t.o., they will give you a gift cert for 500.00 off of any nissan - good until March 31, 05 - add that on to 2000 off the msrp, and that's a GOOD deal... :thumbup:


Really? I just made my deal two days ago. I don't pick it up until Tuesday. I'll be calling the dealership Monday morning, asking if this can be added to my current deal.


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

sherpy said:


> can you tell me which dealership that was?...also see the rebate notice I posted....


St Clair Nissan was giving me the deal - but then went to another Nissan dealer, and got a better deal! (Dermac Nissan in Brampton - wayyyyyy better service - and no cheesey salesguys).

*Can someone scan and post this Nissan $500 off coupon Please????*


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

*...wicked deal*



digitaloutlaw said:


> St Clair Nissan was giving me the deal - but then went to another Nissan dealer, and got a better deal! (Dermac Nissan in Brampton - wayyyyyy better service - and no cheesey salesguys).
> 
> *Can someone scan and post this Nissan $500 off coupon Please????*




there's a wicked deal in autotrader online for an LE 5000 klm, demo, 29,800 (in Sarnia) ...looking for a black one myself, this is silver, not my color but bargain to 29,000, no freight etc...fine deal :cheers:


----------



## pookczek (Jan 1, 2005)

sherpy said:


> there's a wicked deal in autotrader online for an LE 5000 klm, demo, 29,800 (in Sarnia) ...looking for a black one myself, this is silver, not my color but bargain to 29,000, no freight etc...fine deal :cheers:


Yes, a very good deal - but remember that there will probably be 7% GST added onto that, plus a documentation fee of about $200. That's what I was told when I looked into buying a used x-trail from a dealer here in Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

pookczek said:


> Yes, a very good deal - but remember that there will probably be 7% GST added onto that, plus a documentation fee of about $200. That's what I was told when I looked into buying a used x-trail from a dealer here in Edmonton, Alberta.



yup pook, 15% here, but hey, that's o.k. still a very good deal with 5,000 klm...still searching myself, would like a black demo... but down to the wire don't think I'm going to get any better than 2,500 off msrp, so think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and do the deal...can't get too greedy here


----------

